# capita vs lib tech



## skitttles4life (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey guys,
I am looking for a new board for this season and just saw the scott stevens part from The Defenders Of Awesome, and it made me take another look at Capita.
Im 5'4" in socks and 120 in full jacket and pants with boots and 115 without. I want a softer board for alot of buttering but i also do about 50/50 powder (highlands bowl/ trees) and park. I like how my skate bananas flex felt but it has gotten pretty beaten up. Also I'm going to argentina for some summer time powder, and I'l be using this board there.
The boards I'm looking at are the 153 Lib tech t.rice pro
Capita Stair Master 144 or 148
horrorscope FK 143/147/149
Stair Master Extreme 148
Ultrafear FK 148
signal light rocker 148
And another suggestions
Thanks


----------



## flapjack (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't know about the others boards on the list, but the T.Rice isn't soft at all.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

if you like you banana why not get another?


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

flapjack said:


> I don't know about the others boards on the list, but the T.Rice isn't soft at all.


I was thinking the exact same thing. I have my son on a 144 Capita Stairmaster...he is 5'1" and 112 lbs for reference. I don't think I would call it a soft board at his weight but just right for his advanced beginner riding...and will allow him to progress.

I think I have the same question...if you like your nanna why not get a new one? :dunno:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Soo glad to see the Rocker Light in there. That is by far your best bet.

Stair is camber. Why? You'll pretty much need rocker if you want to float on a downsized board.
Horrors have the rocker start just inside the inserts. It's awful. I hated it. Unstable all the time.
StairExtreme. camber, and even smaller than my jibstick this thing was too stiff to really have fun on.
Ultra is possibly a good choice, But $60 more than the Rocker Light and my experience has shown Signal bases to be faster and more durable than CAPiTA's.

If riders convince you, watch J.O.E.'s part in Shoot The Moon. here's a highlight http://snowboarding.transworld.net/1000166746/featuresobf/top-10-tricks-of-2011/7/


----------



## skitttles4life (Aug 27, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Soo glad to see the Rocker Light in there. That is by far your best bet.
> 
> Stair is camber. Why? You'll pretty much need rocker if you want to float on a downsized board.
> Horrors have the rocker start just inside the inserts. It's awful. I hated it. Unstable all the time.
> ...


I just saw the flex he got on the ultrafear and it looked like a soft board. Thanks I think im going to look to see if they have signal at my local shop.


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

What part of CA?

Good Luck finding powder in Argentina btw. I cancelled my trip this last summer. Hope it changes for the better. 

I vote Lib Tech. But the T. Rice doesn't belong on your list. If you liked your skate banana maybe consider the Box Scratcher?


----------



## skitttles4life (Aug 27, 2010)

SnowSource said:


> What part of CA?
> 
> Good Luck finding powder in Argentina btw. I cancelled my trip this last summer. Hope it changes for the better.
> 
> I vote Lib Tech. But the T. Rice doesn't belong on your list. If you liked your skate banana maybe consider the Box Scratcher?


just south of san francisco, its between the skate banana and the signal light rocker, I'm thinking signal but im going to see if the shop has them.


----------

